# Who Wants To Make A Furry Movie?



## Rivercoon (May 17, 2017)

I'll be hosting a SIG at Califur this weekend.  6PM Saturday in the Board Room,  outside the Dealers Den.
An open discussion for those who have or are interested in working on furry film projects.  Amateur or professional.

Come join the fun or feel free to talk about it here.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 20, 2017)

if i could i would love to make my comics become a movie, like the first three of my comics would probably be a cool movie, sadly though i am stuck where i am


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 18, 2017)

That be cool just like anime fans have their own movie


----------



## Rivercoon (Aug 18, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> That be cool just like anime fans have their own movie



Anime fans have always had their own movies (and TV shows).  That is what they are fans of after all.  For furries, we will need to work for it if we are ever to see any made.  We are a more of a home grown fandom after all.


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm kind of in the process of making a movie...It's slow going being that I'm doing it entirely on my own,as well as trying to figure out how to save time and do things properly with the program I'm using lol.I'm not entirely sure I'd be able to dig deep and focus on anything else as of now,but I might work on some things as side projects or something. I really don't know,it depends on what it is your asking or looking for...If you where asking or looking for lol.


----------



## Rivercoon (Aug 18, 2017)

Jack Dakuyo said:


> I'm kind of in the process of making a movie...It's slow going being that I'm doing it entirely on my own,as well as trying to figure out how to save time and do things properly with the program I'm using lol.I'm not entirely sure I'd be able to dig deep and focus on anything else as of now,but I might work on some things as side projects or something. I really don't know,it depends on what it is your asking or looking for...If you where asking or looking for lol.



What sort of film are you working on?
Myself, I've been working on a script for a live action film.  Got a big rewrite done and waiting to hear from people on it.  www.furaffinity.net: Screenplay Updated - needs readers by Rivercoon
Once I'm happy with it then I can think about shopping it to a producer or figure out a way to fund it.


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 18, 2017)

Uh.Why a film of course!^^ it's idk.I'm using blender to make it,if you've heard of that..So poorish quality and such (cause my pc is crap and can't take the rendering)..It's off of a book I'm doing so like an kinda sci fi-ish..To be completely honest,it's hard enough to explain that I'm not going too,unless you'll die if you don't hear it or something lol,Also I'm probably completely missing what you mean by (type of film.) so if so then please re explain for my simple mind lol.


----------



## Rivercoon (Aug 19, 2017)

Jack Dakuyo said:


> I'm probably completely missing what you mean by (type of film.) so if so then please re explain for my simple mind lol.



Just wasn't sure if it was computer animated (seems like it), live action, stop motion or what.


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh alrighty,it would be stop motion,lol. (sorry for that long thing)


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 19, 2017)

Something not cringeworthy, I'm in. Or, well, you can do the opposite and make it as unbelievably cringeworthy as possible, I'll participate just for the fun factor alone .u.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd be up for some of the NSFW parts, depending. 

Gotta catch folks' interest, after all...


----------



## Rivercoon (Aug 19, 2017)

Jack Dakuyo said:


> Oh alrighty,it would be stop motion,lol. (sorry for that long thing)


Stop motion with Blender?  Now I'm confused.  The copy of Blender I have does computer animation.  "Stop motion"  makes be think of something like Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 19, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Stop motion with Blender?  Now I'm confused.  The copy of Blender I have does computer animation.  "Stop motion"  makes be think of something like Wallace and Gromit.



Ok I honestly don't,whatever stuff made with blender is considered.lol I just make crap and it's kinda poor crap at that.xD


----------



## modfox (Aug 19, 2017)

i would love to make a movie.


----------



## thecovesecret (Sep 10, 2017)

I've always loved animating, and I want to make a 2D (kinda) animated series on youtube. Problem is, I'm amateur AF so idk how to start.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

What's it going to be about?


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 5, 2017)

redhusky said:


> What's it going to be about?



Who are you asking?


----------



## redhusky (Oct 5, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Who are you asking?


You, I believe you were asking about people who wanted to make a movie. Did you have one in mind?


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 6, 2017)

redhusky said:


> You, I believe you were asking about people who wanted to make a movie. Did you have one in mind?



This is what I've been working on www.furaffinity.net: Screenplay Updated - needs readers by Rivercoon .  A furry Fantasy - Romance.

One of the things I've been doing while waiting for feedback is to come up with a decent logline for the screenplay.  Not entirely happy with that yet but the latest I've come up with goes:
"An idealistic student who helps a lost humanoid cat return to her alternate Earth is left battling amorous advances and hardened skeptics at college while finding a way to reunite with the feline he now loves."


----------



## redhusky (Oct 6, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> This is what I've been working on www.furaffinity.net: Screenplay Updated - needs readers by Rivercoon .  A furry Fantasy - Romance.
> 
> One of the things I've been doing while waiting for feedback is to come up with a decent logline for the screenplay.  Not entirely happy with that yet but the latest I've come up with goes:
> "An idealistic student who helps a lost humanoid cat return to her alternate Earth is left battling amorous advances and hardened skeptics at college while finding a way to reunite with the feline he now loves."


Oscar materiel!


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 7, 2017)

redhusky said:


> Oscar materiel!



Not going to hold my breath on that.  I'll just be thankful if it ever gets made.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 7, 2017)

Make it a porno. :v


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Sign me up, this sounds awesome

_Sorry, is my enthusiasm showing? _<blush>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Make it a porno. :v


And make it about the cringiest sexual fetishes we have in this fandom. 

That'll REALLY turn a few heads! :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And make it about the cringiest sexual fetishes we have in this fandom.
> 
> That'll REALLY turn a few heads! :3



It would end the internet.  

And sadly, probably be highly profitable...


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And make it about the cringiest sexual fetishes we have in this fandom.
> 
> That'll REALLY turn a few heads! :3


Well, I do have a fetish for using the word "cringe"...


----------



## Rivercoon (Oct 13, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Sign me up, this sounds awesome
> 
> _Sorry, is my enthusiasm showing? _<blush>


Get me your email I'll get you the screenplay.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Rivercoon said:


> Get me your email I'll get you the screenplay.


Done


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm back to work on my screenplay and hoping to finish the rewrite by years end.  Those involved please get comments to me as soon as passible.  Those who would like to get involved by looking over the script please let me know.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd love to see the Blackblood Alliance comic turned into a movie, it's really good.


----------



## Rivercoon (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Will there be lots of yiff?


Not lots.  The script is currently written with an R rating in mind. This could change. The original short story had a sex scene that is still there but it is not what it's all about.
You can find the original at www.furaffinity.net: Travelling Music by Chipotle


----------



## Rivercoon (Jan 7, 2018)

This is my first screenplay.  Any advice on how best to get it in front of a producer, director, or other person who can help move it toward reality, or other steps needed in that direction?


----------

